# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تفاوت دانشگاه ازاد با کنکور و بدون کنکور

## styler

سلام دوستان. میخواستم بدونم چه تفاوتی بین افرادی وجود داره که با کنکور سراسری انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد رو انجام میدن و افرادی که بدون کنکور ثبت نام میکنند ؟ تفاوتی در شهریه ها و مدارک وجود داره ؟ ...ممنون

----------


## morteza20

رشته های با آزمون پرمتقاضی هستن شهریه هم بستگی به این داره که دوره های عملی و آزمایشگاهی تا چه حدی باشه ، مدرکشون یکیه هیچ تفاوتی نداره اما رشته های پزشکی شهریه های بیشتری دارن به علت کارآموزی هایی که توو بیمارستان انجام میشه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

با درود فراوان

از لحاظ مدرک هیچ تفاوتی باهم ندارند

و از لحاظ سطح علمی هم نمیشه گفت کدوم برتره

اساسا تقاضای رشته های دانشگاه مهمه . وقتی یه رشته متاقضی کم داره بدون کنکور میشه ناخوداگاه . دقیقا ممکنه تو همون

دانشگاه رشته دیگه پرمتقاضی باشه و با کنکور باشه

این معیار غلطیه که بگیم رشته بدون کنکور سطح علمی پایینیی داره

دانشگاه ازاد تهران جنوب که فک کنم رنک 1 تا 3 دانشگاه های ازاد کشور هست - رشته های مدیریتی اش بدون کنکوره

این یعنی سطح علمی پایین ؟؟ خیر

موفق و سر بلند باشید

----------


## peyman.rafiei

هیچ فرقی نمیکنه. رشته هایی که متقاضی کم داشته باشه بدون کنکور قبول میکنن

----------


## Poorya.Mo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم . هیچی

----------


## Prison Break

هیچ فرقی نمی کنه

----------

